# How many?



## strangedaze (May 20, 2005)

Books read per week, month, year?

Reading strategies?


----------



## lisajane (May 20, 2005)

I don't read a certain amount of books per week, month, year. Depends on how interested I am in the book I'm reading, how long the book is, how much time I use on reading it...


----------



## Saponification (May 20, 2005)

One or two. Sometimes three.


----------



## Manx (May 21, 2005)

Depends on time - used to be 2 a week, now it's more like 2 a month. Interestingly my writing has also decreased to similar amounts per month, whereas when I was reading lots I was spitting out a couple of stories a week (although in my personal opinion not writing quite so often has improved the quality). Reading makes a lot of difference to how you write, or it does for me anyway.


----------



## Nickie (May 21, 2005)

Really depends on the time I have. Sometimes one book a week, sometimes two.
I'm reading more now that I'm writing again. The one goes with the other, I guess.


Nickie


----------



## speculative (May 28, 2005)

I only managed to read one book in the last 3 years, due to grad school...  Usually, I read fairly slowly, as I like to get really wrapped up in the story.  For me, it's quality, not quantity, in everything in life.

When I get wrapped up in a series or trilogy, etc., I usually read about one book every few weeks.  I read The Hobbit in one day, and that's my record.


----------



## Kane (May 28, 2005)

As the books I read are all of different length, and I am very busy with school, I don't have a set amount.  However, I read every day.  With novels, I always read them from start to finish whenever I have a spare moment, provided the books interests me.  Normally they do, I have only had to stop reading a few books in my life.  In addition to novels and short stories, I have up to 5 or 6 different non-fiction books laying around at various stages of being read.  I pick one up whenever I can.


----------



## LoneWolf (May 29, 2005)

I've read probably 45 books in the last year. I know this because they wanted me to list all the books I've read in the past year for this college thing, and so I did. Crazy, huh?


----------



## BadLuckNovelist (May 29, 2005)

Sometimes I read one book a week.  Sometimes I read two or three, depending on how long it takes me to read.


----------



## Ralizah (May 30, 2005)

I'd say three or four per year. Sometimes a book will make me reflect on a single chapter for a month before I continue. Reading a good book is a spiritual experience for me.


----------

